# Wildlife Pictures I Took At The Park Today



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

Here's a couple of pics I took on my walk in the park today...


----------



## Ina (May 9, 2014)

Lovely Sea. When I'm able to walk around and see such wildlife, I know how truly rich I am. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2014)

*Today's walk*


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

Wish I lived near your park!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2014)

I love the wildlife in the area, here's a pear thief behind my back fence several years ago.


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

What state do you live in, if I may ask? It sure is pretty.

I used to go on long walks with my dogs, but can't do it any more. Hip gives out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2014)

We live in Colorado, and love it here.  Will take some photos on our upcoming camping trip, but a lot of similar ones are already here in my photo albums.  We had a beautiful moose come us close to our camper once and hang out for a good long time, and the weather way schnizzling (rain/snow mix)...my pictures came out too bad to even share.  I have a small pocket camera, buy many times it operator error, lol.   Sorry to hear you're having hip problems, I'm doing good in that department so far (knock on wood).


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

I have some good friends that live near Cortez. 

I am hoping my hip doesn't keep doing this, but I know I can't walk to where I want to walk, which is down by the bay.


----------



## Harley (May 24, 2014)

great pics...


----------



## Meanderer (May 24, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I love the wildlife in the area, here's a pear thief behind my back fence several years ago.
> 
> View attachment 6774


.

He was probably on the job.


----------



## Raven (May 24, 2014)

You have a great park to walk in SeaBreeze and the pictures are a joy to see.


----------



## Raven (May 24, 2014)

Meanderer, I loved your ad for Buck Bartlett Pears.


----------

